# Glashutte Spezimatic



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

I got this piece at a vintage clock and watch shop (aka "candy store") in Dresden. I'm still learning about the watch, which was made by GUB, Glashutte Uhrenbau ("Glashutte Watch Builder"). The Kaliber 74 was made from 1967 to 1980. A longtime Lange movement designer told me it was a very good movement design with slightly inferior parts to keep cost down. I trust her assessment.







So far, it's been pretty accurate.

I used a butter knife to pop the back off. This thing must be new old stock cos the gasket is clean and intact and the movement is not degraded at all. Dial is fresh and so is the massively domed acrylic crystal. Winds nicely and has a great hypnotic, slow-beat tick. I had the shop owner swap the strap to a nice high quality brown pebbled leather, possibly Hirsch (it's German) which complements the watch nicely. I like having a cream dial and brown strap.

Enjoy the photos.
























Movement. That spring clip on the rotor doesn't inspire confidence.








Pretty plain case back. Hey, it's from the old Eastern Bloc days!


----------



## Chauncy7 (Apr 13, 2007)

Cool. :-!


----------



## GRAN (Jun 4, 2010)

Love that cream dial :-!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just a small correction. The correct name would have been *VEB Glashütte Uhrenbetriebe GUB*. VEB=Volkseigener Betrieb=publicly owned company. Common parlance: The GUB.

The caliber 74 (internally known as the 06-25) was a very famous one, the date version was the caliber 75 (GUB 06-26).

Both movements have been produced in masses from 1964 to 1979/1980, approximately 280 different models have been available. 
Cases have been produced in gold or chrome plated. 24 different cases are known within the whole model range.

The anual output of cal. 74/75 watches was about 260.000.

From 1964 to 1980 1.858.466 watches with cal. 75 have been delivered. In the same period 1.857.966 watches with ca. 74 and 6.526 ebauches have been sold.

in 2007 Glashütte Original launched a homage - the GO Sixties.










The GO Sixties goes back to another model of the cal. 74 line. If you want to know more, have a look into this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=306152

You will find your watch back in an interesting book written by Wener Heinrich "Mechanische Armbanduhren aus Glashütte 1950 - 1980: Werke, Kaliber, Gehäuse", Callwey Editors, ISBN:978-3-7667-1719-1


----------



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

stuffler said:


> Just a small correction. The correct name would have been *VEB Glashütte Uhrenbetriebe GUB*. VEB=Volkseigener Betrieb=publicly owned company. Common parlance: The GUB.
> 
> The caliber 74 (internally known as the 06-25) was a very famous one, the date version was the caliber 75 (GUB 06-26).
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mike. All good info! :-!


----------



## goodtimes688 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so happy to get my Spezimatic back from the spa and just got a new leather strap for it too! I'll try to post a few better pics, but I was so excited and had to show you guys! =p


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice one.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

I found this exact model of the watch in my father's drawer. It's a bit beat up, broken off crown and a nasty scratch on acrylic glass. But after moving it around for a bit, it fired up with a much slower tick rate than i'm used to with my Seiko and Orient. I find it interesting because of the 26 rubies which is quite a lot more than regular 21 most are using these days.

Any idea how much would it cost to replace the crown and the glass?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

RejZoR said:


> I found this exact model of the watch in my father's drawer. It's a bit beat up, broken off crown and a nasty scratch on acrylic glass. But after moving it around for a bit, it fired up with a much slower tick rate than i'm used to with my Seiko and Orient. I find it interesting because of the 26 rubies which is quite a lot more than regular 21 most are using these days.
> 
> Any idea how much would it cost to replace the crown and the glass?


I don't know for sure, but I guess those might be inexpensive repairs
in eastern Europe. Even in more expensive places a new crown and
plastic crystal should be not bad.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Beat rate is 18.000


----------



## div25sec9 (Jan 26, 2013)

suddha said:


> I got this piece at a vintage clock and watch shop (aka "candy store") in Dresden. I'm still learning about the watch, which was made by GUB, Glashutte Uhrenbau ("Glashutte Watch Builder"). The Kaliber 74 was made from 1967 to 1980. A longtime Lange movement designer told me it was a very good movement design with slightly inferior parts to keep cost down. I trust her assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A beautiful watch! ...i thought it looked a lot like the GO; I guess I was right


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

div25sec9 said:


> A beautiful watch! ...i thought it looked a lot like the GO; I guess I was right


The GO Sixties does look like a GUB, it is the other way round though!


----------

